# Selling Our 2008 28Rsds



## Rick and Becky (Jul 15, 2008)

Selling our 2008 28rsds camper. Like new condition. Only been used 6 times. Includes hitch. Extented warranty till 7/2014. Asking 17,500.00. We live in northern Ky. If interested drop me line. Can send pics. Thanks, Rick


----------



## Rick and Becky (Jul 15, 2008)

Rick and Becky said:


> Selling our 2008 28rsds camper. Like new condition. Only been used 6 times. Includes hitch. Extented warranty till 7/2014. Asking 17,500.00. We live in northern Ky. If interested drop me line. Can send pics. Thanks, Rick


 Dropping price to 16,000.00. Need to sell. Thanks, Rick


----------



## Rick and Becky (Jul 15, 2008)

Dropping price to 15,000.00.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds like a good deal. Good luck and hang in there. Its not always a fast/easy sale.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds like a great deal! I am sure you will start to tempt some people now (presently company included!!! But we're too far!).


----------



## Rick and Becky (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Wife lost her job and money is getting tight. I am hoping to get 15,000.00 for this camper which is less than what I still owe on it.


----------



## Cindy B (Aug 18, 2005)

Would love to have more info on the camper...we have been looking for one in the southeast. Would like some pictures as well.

Thanks so much

Cindy


----------



## Rick and Becky (Jul 15, 2008)

Cindy B said:


> Would love to have more info on the camper...we have been looking for one in the southeast. Would like some pictures as well.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Cindy


You can email me at [email protected] and I will send you the information and pics.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Rick and Becky (Jul 15, 2008)

Sold our camper today to a nice couple from Georgia. Thanks to everyone for all the help this site has given us over the two years we had the camper.

Thanks,
Rick and Becky.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rick and Becky said:


> Sold our camper today to a nice couple from Georgia. Thanks to everyone for all the help this site has given us over the two years we had the camper.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick and Becky.


Congrats on selling your trailer.

Good luck.

Mark


----------

